# Project Grunt



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 1, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well over the past month we have been busy building a new grow cab for clones and vegging. Here are a few pics of the project. This was built from scrap wood and panels "FREE"!  *


----------



## Mutt (Jul 1, 2006)

Excellent work Grunts. Can't wait to see that full of plants. Your whole house is gonna be stealth grow boxes. See it now. All the kitchen cupboards, Vanities, Closets, Chest of drawers. Nothing but weed growin. lol


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow TBG that actually looks like a nice piece of furniture...you got skill beyond this universe...Peace Out


----------



## rasta (Jul 1, 2006)

you guys are like the mad scientist of weed ,,it great having you around ,,peace to you brothers ,,,,rasta


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 1, 2006)

Thats a really nice setup!!! man i cant wait till i leave my house!!!!

ill be waiting to see the Girls 4 the box!!!!

Keep doing what you do best TBG!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 2, 2006)

*Well the box is finished which means only one thing. Send in the clones.   That's right the box is now filled with 24 White Widow clones.   This is gonna be interesting for sure. *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 3, 2006)

TBG...You are my idol.  That is a damn fine "tv stand" you've built yourself.


----------



## Darkstar (Jul 9, 2006)

beautiful work


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm jealous..


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Bros, just curious what type of lights are those you are using for clones???  And is that just tupperware basins with plastic wrap???  What medium do you have them in??? Your info helps as I am about ready to take my first cloning voyage!  Thank TBG


----------



## Mutt (Jul 10, 2006)

I know TBG and myself with a few others use Hick's method which is on the Marijuana Passion home page. www.marijuanapassion.com
Very easy to do method with a great success rate.

I use florous for veg and clones. Clones don't need much light as they are working more towards making roots than new growth.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 10, 2006)

DillaWilla said:
			
		

> Hey Bros, just curious what type of lights are those you are using for clones??? And is that just tupperware basins with plastic wrap??? What medium do you have them in??? Your info helps as I am about ready to take my first cloning voyage! Thank TBG


*Whats up DW. I use Hicks cloning method which Mutt gave you a link to. I'm using (2) 65 watt flourex lights. Yes they are just tupperware that you can get for like $5 at Wally World. I cut some clear plastic trash bags and put them over the top with Giant rubber bands keeping them sealed. I used General Purpose potting soil and perlite. Mix 1/2 soil to 1/2 perlite and you should be good to go.   As long as you follow all Hick's steps to the tee you should have no problems. *


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you both MUTT and TBG, I will be cloning this weekend so I will post some pics then....thanks again!


----------



## skunk (Dec 19, 2006)

dam fine job tbg ,


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 19, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> dam fine job tbg ,


*Thanks skunk. We use this cab for clones and vegging. Once we get our new room done the cab will be used for clones only and the closet will be for vegging and the new room for flowering.  *


----------



## skunk (Dec 19, 2006)

cantwait to see your new room.i have also built up my room made my whole veg and flower room 1 big flower room and took the 5 foot ceiling down and mad it about 10 feet . it gives me 2 feet for lights and 8 foot growing height  well take 12 more inches off for spacing between plant and light so 7ft just incase i add in a few sativas and want to veg them for 4 months or so. i will take pictures once i take my veg grow and put them into flower , also i cant remember whether its 8 feet wide or 10 ill have to remeasure. this darn white widow seems to have me memory messed up.


----------



## IBGrowin (Dec 19, 2006)

wow thats brilliant ...and here i am probably shortening my life by growing in a fiberglass insulation forest in my hard to access attic. a nice lock on the front would keep the family out...


----------



## SmokeGooD (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice Job TBG.. you just saved ur self like $900 Them Boxes cost alot on ebay iv seen them i was about to buy one but now that iv seen this i don't need to buy one ..Can you Fit 2or3 normal sized plant in there. good luck on ur clones


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 3, 2007)

i was just wondering what you were using for those fans???? the little black ones in the corners .. and are the lights HPS ???


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 3, 2007)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> i was just wondering what you were using for those fans???? the little black ones in the corners .. and are the lights HPS ???


*Those are 4 inch computer fans and the lights are 65 watt flourex that we got on ebay. I think they have like 5,700 lumens each or something like that. *


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 4, 2007)

i thought they were computer fans.. how would you wire those through ?? after seeing this awesome set up ive been thinking of making a little grow space in a dresser..


----------



## leelow (Jan 5, 2007)

tbg, my idea is taking your veg/clone cab and stack a flower room right on top
disguised as an armoire.what do you think


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 6, 2007)

good idea ..... im thinkin im gunna line the insides with either cfl's or 2ft tube fluoros


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 6, 2007)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> i thought they were computer fans.. how would you wire those through ?? after seeing this awesome set up ive been thinking of making a little grow space in a dresser..


*Here is a link on how to wire a CMF fan or fans. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2592*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 6, 2007)

leelow said:
			
		

> tbg, my idea is taking your veg/clone cab and stack a flower room right on top
> disguised as an armoire.what do you think


*Sounds great leelow but how are you gonna get the one cab on the other. The one we built weighs about 200 pounds.  *


----------



## fugly (Jan 6, 2007)

sweet little setup you got there!!!!  maybe ill go look at some junkyard sales to see what furniture they are selling / getting rid of...

another idea i had is finding a really old big TV like from the 70's and 80's the big floor mounted ones...gut the entire  but keep the front screen to view the plants a cloning setup/ small veg setup

nice work


----------



## leelow (Jan 6, 2007)

well build it right on top tbg


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 7, 2007)

leelow said:
			
		

> well build it right on top tbg


*OK i see what you have planned. Leelow if you can give me a list of everything that is gonna go into the flower cab? Also give me a list of everything going into the veg/clone cab? This way we can see where everything is gonna go during Project Leelow.  *


----------



## leelow (Jan 7, 2007)

lets see what you got!!thanks for the help


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 9, 2007)

"If you build it they will come" And that you have done my friend and it looks like a great piece of furniture.  Now thats stealthy, you definately have a PHD in Cannabiology and a skilled carpenter's degree.  :48:


----------



## Bubby (Jan 25, 2007)

Very nice, everyone now has an excuse to get a bigger TV!
What kind of wood did you use to make it weight 200 pounds? Or is that with your plants growing wall to wall?
Did you install any locks on that?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 27, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> Very nice, everyone now has an excuse to get a bigger TV!
> What kind of wood did you use to make it weight 200 pounds? Or is that with your plants growing wall to wall?
> Did you install any locks on that?


*Thanks NGT. *

*Whats going on Bubby. The wood is called Makore. It weighs so much because of the way we built it. Nope don't need any locks as it is just me and my bro in the house. *

Sup StinkBud. Nope don't have to hide our cab. It sits right out in the open in another room. Looks like just another piece of furniture in the room.


----------



## theyorker (Jan 30, 2007)

That is some damn fine workmanship TBG.


----------



## funstarfish (Feb 1, 2007)

looks great, id love to see pics fo the flower and veg areas whenever.  where does one come up on such lovely free wood?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 1, 2007)

*Well my bro works at a place that makes furniture.  *


----------

